# Weapon Light Qestion - Walther P22



## skillet (Dec 12, 2009)

If this question is not appropriate or in the wrong place mods, please feel free to me or delete (not that you need me to to you'all that)

I have a Walther P22 and would like a tactical light for it.. I am considering the Streamlight TLR-3..

Does anyone have experience with this set up or this weapon for a good solution besides this..

Please advise

Gordon


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 12, 2009)

Streamlight is all very good top quality stuff. I have not used any of the new C4 stuff but I am sure it is very bright. X200's often show up on the marketplace they are a little dated but work very well and are tough as heck. I know walther makes a specific laser light combo that I have seen on these but not sure about it. Next thing to do is get the suppressor adapter and AAC Pilot then you will be in buisness. 

Zach


----------



## skillet (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the Walther laser for the weapon and the threaded barrel adapter... I have yet to get another accessory .. 
I'm afraid that most tactical weapon lights will be to large for it.. that is why I was looking for "real world" experience from any owners that may be lurking around here...

Thanks for the reply

Gordon


----------



## sed6 (Dec 13, 2009)

PM me your email and I'll send you a pic. I have both and love both and will send you a pic of the TLR-3 on the P22. Fits perfect btw.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2009)

sed6 said:


> I have both and love both and will send you a pic of the TLR-3 on the P22. Fits perfect btw.




I haven't followed the P22 very closely but the originals didn't use standard Picatinny rails and wouldn't fit common rail lights. I take it they've changed, updated or made an adapter available for it? If so, I'm glad they did. It's the only thing I didn't like about the P22 before and put it out of mind.


----------

